# Lack of availability of items in Aldi/Lidl.



## Sue Ellen (27 Dec 2010)

Just back from Aldi where I was looking to buy some snow boots.  Eventually got one or two pairs but had a hard struggle to get them.  Absolutely mad situation.  

The poor girl bringing the boxes out from the stores was nearly pushed to the ground in the rush.  The people in the queue ran in from the doors and then pure bedlam.

We tried a few weeks ago also for a small popular item and went to four different branches shortly after opening but no joy and they had no idea when they would be in again.

I can't understand this tactic with both Aldi and Lidl.  If the market is there the stock should be there also IMHO.   The assistant maintained that they were ordered when the weather was better but surely that could have been adjusted over the last weeks of the snow.


----------



## joe sod (27 Dec 2010)

i work in lidl, the range of stock is huge compared to the size of the stores, the only way they can put all this stock on display is to continuously rotate stock from shop to warehouse, this is the crucial difference between them and tesco who have big stores and big range of stock continuously on display so an item is usually permenantly on shelves, shelf space is expensive so that is how the cheap prices can be offered because the item only has a limited time on display and then is taken off display to allow another item take its place


----------



## z107 (27 Dec 2010)

Buy stuff from the internet instead. Far easier, you get what you want, and probably for less money too.
I did most of my Christmas shopping over the internet this year.


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Dec 2010)

joe sod said:


> i work in lidl, the range of stock is huge compared to the size of the stores, the only way they can put all this stock on display is to continuously rotate stock from shop to warehouse, this is the crucial difference between them and tesco who have big stores and big range of stock continuously on display so an item is usually permenantly on shelves, shelf space is expensive so that is how the cheap prices can be offered because the item only has a limited time on display and then is taken off display to allow another item take its place



I've only been in Lidl a few times so not totally familiar with their stock.  Aldi though on occasions have got 4 maybe 5 pieces of items that are very popular.  This is pure madness and then they can't say exactly when it will be in again   I got snow boots some time back when the weather was mild and nobody was buying them.

Not keen on buying clothes or shoes on internet because I prefer to try them on and don't want the hassle of posting them back if they aren't nice or don't fit.


----------



## z107 (27 Dec 2010)

> Not keen on buying clothes or shoes on internet because I prefer to try them on and don't want the hassle of posting them back if they aren't nice or don't fit.


Each to their own I suppose.
(For me, I find posting stuff back far less hassle.)


----------



## ajapale (27 Dec 2010)

Hi SueEllen,

I thought Lidl/Aldis business model was to have a restricted offering of specials? First up, Best Dressed after that.

aj


----------



## Ancutza (27 Dec 2010)

> i work in lidl



God bless you!! There's a medal out there somewhere with your name on it!


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Dec 2010)

ajapale said:


> Hi SueEllen,
> 
> I thought Lidl/Aldis business model was to have a restricted offering of specials? First up, Best Dressed after that.
> 
> aj



Hi AJ,

Having witnessed it first hand this morning I think their business model is stupid.   The majority of the people in the queue were there to buy the snow boots and when they weren't available they left.  So the captive audience goes out the door. 

It was also dangerous when people started pushing and shoving because of the shortage.  I have a vague recollection of reading about a poor man who died of a heart attack while rushing to get some of the bargains a few years back.

I joined a queue myself some years ago when Aldi were due to open at 12oc on a Sunday.  When the doors opened there were no staff to supervise and people just pushed past and it was very annoying.  

I just feel the Argos ring and reserve and purchase option is so much more civilised, organised and efficient.  The availability option also makes far more sense.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Dec 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> If the market is there the stock should be there also IMHO.


 
Totally agree. Has happened me on a number of occasions with ALDI specials. Now I just dont bother checking out the specials, if I happen to be there and there is something on special I am interested in I buy it but I dont go there particularly for a special after so many times trying and not enough stock.

I normally use LIDL as there is one nearer to me than an ALDI - same situation as regards specials. Completely silly business model as far as I can see. I suppose the idea is to get people in the door and theyll buy other things while theyre there - but as far as I can see they are losing opportunities to sell lots of a particular special and people just leave with nothing when the thing they go there for isnt in stock.


----------



## ajapale (28 Dec 2010)

Hi SueEllen,

I remember queuing for portable dvd players in Aldi on a Sunday morning a few years ago.

A large queue formed before they opened at 9am. At 8:55 the manager handed out tickets and told those of us lucky enough to get tickets to proceed to the last till.

The whole thing was over in just a half an hour!

I agree their business model might seem a bit stupid but it works (for them) and when you shop in Lidl/Adli you know exaclty what to expect with these so called "_specials_".

I also agree that Argos "_ring and reserve_" system is far more civilised. Unfortunately Argos are far more expensive for most things.

aj


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Dec 2010)

I have to agree with what Sue Ellen has posted. I think that such items should be stocked in huge quantities to match demand. It's like they're playing cute to get you into the store and reckon that you'll do a big shop as you're there. I don't think the Paddies obey that rule of the shop keepers manual.

I rarely go to Lidl now as there are so many Aldi outlets close to my house. But I remember queueing for a high demand item in Lidl a few years ago. I reckon they had about 30 of them and there were at least 60 people in line, specifically for the item, before the store opened. It was like a rugby scrum. I managed to get one but those who lost out left immediately to head for another Lidl outlet. It wasn't the first time I had that experience and it annoyed me severely. I also had similar experiences with Aldi.

And I find myself in the same boat as Truthseeker, also. I don't check their specials anymore, either. 

And, I've noticed on a number of occasions that some of their specials aren't much cheaper than what's available in other shops anyway.


----------



## IsleOfMan (28 Dec 2010)

My problem is that I can never remember which shop near me is an Aldi or a Lidl even though I have been to it on a number of occassions. I seem to have a mental block about both shops names!


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Dec 2010)

I'm not going to bother either in future about their specials and like truthseeker if the stuff is there then well and good I'll buy it.  Just couldn't be bothered with that nonsense. Don't forget at this time of year when people can have a lie-in it can be a pain having to be there early.  To make the effort and then not get the item was very annoying for a lot of people yesterday.  I heard managers of other branches ringing also with the same story of how the items sold out within minutes.

If only more of their managers were organised enough to hand out the tickets it would be safer for their customers and help them to keep their business.

So all in all Aldi or Lidl would appear to be shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## z107 (28 Dec 2010)

Some people just buy this stuff because it's a 'special offer' - not because they need, or even want it.
I know people who queue up and buy this stuff, that's now lying unused in their sheds.

The whole point of limited stock is to create scarcity, or an artificial value. These shops could easily order in enough for everyone, but then that would defeat the point. People wouldn't bother queuing up first thing, or they probably would bother buying the stuff at all.

I think it's a mugs game.


----------



## Odea (28 Dec 2010)

Yeah, I had a great laugh looking through some of the travel agents websites looking at their "fantastic" limited special offers. All charged per person.  I could do a DIY on most of them for half the price.


----------



## MrMan (28 Dec 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Buy stuff from the internet instead. Far easier, you get what you want, and probably for less money too.
> I did most of my Christmas shopping over the internet this year.


 
You might get what you want, but not when you want it. There are plenty of issues with buying online.


----------



## z107 (28 Dec 2010)

All the Christmas presents I ordered arrived on time. I ordered some quite close to Christmas too.
I have yet to find an insurmountable obstacle with online shopping.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Dec 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> I'm not going to bother either in future about their specials and like truthseeker if the stuff is there then well and good I'll buy it.


 
I read online about a Juicer in LIDL and happened to be there yesterday and so was said Juicer! So I bought it, took it home, excitedly assembled it and loaded it up with an apple to begin - imagine my surprise and disappointment to discover that 1 apple gives barely a mouthful of juice! 6 pieces of fruit later I had managed a 2 small glasses of juice. Looks like another special that will gather the dust in the kitchen


----------



## MrMan (29 Dec 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> All the Christmas presents I ordered arrived on time. I ordered some quite close to Christmas too.
> I have yet to find an insurmountable obstacle with online shopping.



I paid for 'guaranteed delivery before 24th Dec', still waiting, a friend of mine purchased an expensive present for his wife and it arrived just before xmas, unfortunately it was smashed  and while he could send it back and wait for the replacement christmas has passed and he had to make a dash to shop in an actual shop and come up with some new ideas.


----------



## MandaC (29 Dec 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I read online about a Juicer in LIDL and happened to be there yesterday and so was said Juicer! So I bought it, took it home, excitedly assembled it and loaded it up with an apple to begin - imagine my surprise and disappointment to discover that 1 apple gives barely a mouthful of juice! 6 pieces of fruit later I had managed a 2 small glasses of juice. Looks like another special that will gather the dust in the kitchen



This is a case of deja vu for me.  D'ont think that's unique to the LIDL'y juicers.  Bought a cheap  juicer years ago and a load of oranges and I think after about a dozen of them and huge effort I had a tiny glass of orange. That was the end of me and that yoke.  Left the juicer in the press as a house warming "gift" for the people who bought my house.  Hope they had better luck than me with it.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Dec 2010)

MandaC said:


> D'ont think that's unique to the LIDL'y juicers.


 
OH laughed himself silly at me - apparently *everyone* knows that you need loads of fruit to produce a decent amount of juice!!


----------



## Complainer (29 Dec 2010)

MandaC said:


> Bought a cheap  juicer years ago and a load of oranges and I think after about a dozen of them and huge effort I had a tiny glass of orange. .



Something wrong here - I can get OJ for three out of six oranges with my vintage juicer.


----------

